# Se emerge world si interrompe

## sanzo77

Mi e' capitata la seguente cosa: ho dato un emerge -uDN world per aggiornare il mio sistema, emerge ha cominciato ad aggiornare e tutto e' andato bene per ore e ore fin quando non e' arrivato al 233 esimo pacchetto su 247 dove e' uscito  

dicendo 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! x11-libs/cairo missing glitz support
> 
> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
> ...

 

ora al di la del fatto che devo inserire la USE flag glitz per cairo, vorrei sapere se c'e' il modo di riavviare l'emerge world dal punto in cui ha finito, ovvero non voglio aggiungere la flag e poi dovermi ricompilare 247 pacchetti quando 233 li ha gia' compilati.

Sapete aiutarmi? Grazie

----------

## Deus Ex

Se aggiungi la flag e dai di nuovo  emerge -vuDN world, non ricompila tutti i pacchetti che hai già compilato, ma solo quelli che mancano all'aggiornamento.   :Cool: 

----------

## comio

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Mi e' capitata la seguente cosa: ho dato un emerge -uDN world per aggiornare il mio sistema, emerge ha cominciato ad aggiornare e tutto e' andato bene per ore e ore fin quando non e' arrivato al 233 esimo pacchetto su 247 dove e' uscito  
> 
> dicendo 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

emerge world compila (per definizione) solo quello che c'è da compilare. Solo se metti -e come opzione si ostinerà a ricompilare tutto.

Quello che devi fare è:

Modificare /etc/portage/package.use per aggiungere glitz a cairo

emerge -1 cairo

emerge -uDN world

enjoy.

ciao

----------

## skypjack

Confermo.

Per altro, fra i Tips&Tricks, c'è un utile script che permette il recupero da "-e" interrotti. Se non ricordo male si chiama ewo, vedi un pò...

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Confermo.
> 
> Per altro, fra i Tips&Tricks, c'è un utile script che permette il recupero da "-e" interrotti. Se non ricordo male si chiama ewo, vedi un pò...

 

quoto si chiama proprio ewo

ciao

----------

## sanzo77

Grazie a tutti, avevo capito che la clausola --deep facesse riprendere in considerazione ogni volta a portage tutti i pacchetti del sistema indipendentemente se fossero stati appena ricompilati  o meno, mi sbagliavo.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che devi fare è:
> 
> Modificare /etc/portage/package.use per aggiungere glitz a cairo
> ...

 

Non per fare le pulci a comio, che stimo immensamente, e di fronte a cui mi inchino per l'immensa competenza (ovviamente), ma teoricamente non è necessario dare "emerge -1 cairo", dopo aver modificato package.use, visto che con "-uDN world" in ogni caso la nuova use verrà ricalcolata e quindi automaticamente cairo ricompilato con la suddetta. Sbaglio?   :Confused: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> Quello che devi fare è:
> 
> Modificare /etc/portage/package.use per aggiungere glitz a cairo
> ...

 

Non è detto. Dato che le use tendenzialmente non vincolano l'ordine di emerge (a meno che non vincolano le dipendenze) potrebbe capitare che tenti di compilare beryl-plugin e poi cairo, con l'errore di prima. Meglio esplicitare la compilazione di cairo.

luigi

----------

## Deus Ex

Anche se cairo è una dipendenza di beryl-plugins? Teoricamente, ricompilando cairo, dovrebbe comunque ricompilarlo prima della sua dipendenza inversa, no? Oddio, magari mi sbaglio, dato questo è il comportamento standard che io ho notato sulla mia box, ma magari è solo una casualità.

Grazie della delucidazione comunque  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Anche se cairo è una dipendenza di beryl-plugins? Teoricamente, ricompilando cairo, dovrebbe comunque ricompilarlo prima della sua dipendenza inversa, no? Oddio, magari mi sbaglio, dato questo è il comportamento standard che io ho notato sulla mia box, ma magari è solo una casualità.
> 
> Grazie della delucidazione comunque 

 

il problema è che la use di cairo è controllata a a tempo di compilazione (o configure, dovrei vedere l'ebuild) di beryl-plugin e non a tempo di "calcolo" dipendenza. Quindi un emerge world potrebbe non seguire l'ordine stretto di compilazione (cairo e poi beryl-plugin) dato che beryl-plugin avrebbe già le dipendenze soddisfatte e può quindi essere compilato.

ciao

----------

## sanzo77

chiedo scusa, ma dalle man page di emerge leggo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --oneshot (-1)
> 
>     Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world profile for later updating. 
> ...

 

Non riesco a capire xò cosa vuol dire... significa che se su portage esce una nuova versione di un pacchetto istallato con -1 un emerge -DuN world non lo prende in considerazione per l'aggiornamento? In tal caso perchè farlo?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

vuol dire semplicemente che il pacchetto installato con --oneshot non viene aggiunto al wordfile. Il che significa che se levi tutti i pacchetti che dipendono da esso verra' rimosso pure lui.

di solito si usa se devi ricompilare librerieo dipendenze che , normalmente, non andrebbere aggiunte al wordfile.

----------

